# 1966 GTO cowl code



## 66 ragtop (10 mo ago)

Hello, I may have an opportunity to purchase my first GTO. I have been able to have a limited inspection and have tried to figure out the cowl tag but have had some issues. Im told everything is original but things dont seem to be in prder or I am not reading things correctly.
If I post a picture of the cowl tag can someone tell me the original color of the car, color of interior, and any other info?


----------



## dadspackard31 (Dec 2, 2019)

66 Radtop,

Welcome aboard.

Here a link that should help
1966 GTO Specifications - UltimateGTO.com


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

66 ragtop said:


> Hello, I may have an opportunity to purchase my first GTO. I have been able to have a limited inspection and have tried to figure out the cowl tag but have had some issues. Im told everything is original but things dont seem to be in prder or I am not reading things correctly.
> If I post a picture of the cowl tag can someone tell me the original color of the car, color of interior, and any other info?
> View attachment 152063


What do you find questionable?

11D - Build "11" - November "D" 4th week
1966 "242" - GTO "67"-Convertible.
Manufactured in Baltimore.
"541" - Body number used by factory.
Paint "W" - Platinum Metallic "2" - Black Top
Interior "223" - Black
GL - Unknown ?

The only/best way to confirm the car is as stated is to order the PHS documents for the car which will have the original VIN & Build codes.


----------



## Drewm (Jul 27, 2021)

Do you have any more info on the car or interior pics? I have a 66 convertible, baltimore built, with basically the same trim tag codes "G L", and while mine is definitely a 4 speed, I question if it was a console car. PHS documents on mine do not indicate it had a console.


----------



## 66 ragtop (10 mo ago)

what i am questioning is it currently has a white interior with a console with an automatic transmission. According to the information you just supplied it is not original. That doesnt bother me because it is a beautiful car but is does have an affect on the value.


----------



## Drewm (Jul 27, 2021)

I guess the only way to really tell is to order PHS documents. It is certainly possible that it was switched to an automatic transmission at some point. Do you have any engine codes or pictures of the frame? An original manual car would probably still have the z-bar bracket on the frame.


----------



## O52 (Jan 27, 2019)

The GL does not apply to Baltimore cars. Accessory codes will have a group number preceding the letters and were only used at the Kansas City, Framington and Pontiac assembly plants
PHS will be your best bet to determine options the car left the factory with. It will not tell you any dealer added options. 
Parchment interiors had black trim (dash, carpet, package shelf) 
Since your car originally came with black interior, it would be relatively easy to replace the door panels and seats with Parchment (White).


----------



## maw2078826 (May 1, 2020)

The "1" in the upper right hand corner would indicate "1st Shift" at the plant of production.


----------



## O52 (Jan 27, 2019)

Hmm...
For Baltimore it was probably the Gate or Jig the body was assembled on.

From Chevelle Stuff;
_Body Jig or 'Gate' Number
Found on Baltimore trim tags. This is believed to be the body jig or 'gate' number the body was initially assembled on and used only for internal quality control. Typically this number is found in the lower-right corner but has been found in other locations._






1966 Baltimore trim tag decoding


Decoding Chevrolet VIN, trim tags, cowl tags, engine, engine block casting numbers, cylinder head casting numbers, intake manifold casting numbers, transmission, interior codes, and paint codes.




www.chevellestuff.net





The tags were stamped before the car body was built and were applied during the body build.
If the number was hand stamped that means the stamp was done after the tag was applied.

This is my Fremont tag. Note the hand stamped '5' in the upper right hand corner.

_Hand Stamped Number

Found on Atlanta and Fremont trim tags. This is believed to be an inspector's stamp releasing the car to the body bank. Typically found in the upper-right of the tag but could be anywhere on the trim tag._


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

O52 said:


> The GL does not apply to Baltimore cars. Accessory codes will have a group number preceding the letters and were only used at the Kansas City, Framington and Pontiac assembly plants
> PHS will be your best bet to determine options the car left the factory with. It will not tell you any dealer added options.
> Parchment interiors had black trim (dash, carpet, package shelf)
> Since your car originally came with black interior, it would be relatively easy to replace the door panels and seats with Parchment (White).


Just edited my post and the "GL" designation - I read what you posted as it was at the end of the Option code grouping.

I did some web searching and produced 3 BAL Data Tags, 2 GTO/1 Lemans. All had the "G" code and then "A", "D", & "L". I found a mention that it was possibly related to the wiring harness installed in the car on the production line?

Could not find any other conclusive/fact info on the 2-letter code.


----------



## Drewm (Jul 27, 2021)

Here's mine. I read somewhere that the "669", or in the OP's 1st post, "304", was a plant 'job number'. I have no number in the upper right corner...


----------



## O52 (Jan 27, 2019)

Is that a number in the lower right side next to the rivet?


----------



## Drewm (Jul 27, 2021)

O52 said:


> Is that a number in the lower right side next to the rivet?


I had to go look, but it is indeed a "5"


----------



## Scott06 (May 6, 2020)

I wonder if the cowl tag on the OP's car in first post has been off. I don't recall seeing rivets like those. I had a BAL built 65 that I parted years ago but I don't recall the cowl tag looking like that


----------



## GTOJUNIOR (Aug 7, 2011)

That's just Dum Dum pushed into the rivets I have seen it before.


----------

